# SNOW DOGG STAINLESS STEEL V BULK SPREADER



## SILVERRAM (Feb 12, 2018)

SaltDogg Stainless Steel Bulk Spreader

96" holds about 4,000 lbs bulk with 10.5HP Briggs & Stratton Gas Engine and in cab start/choke & controls.

very good condition

located in SW Virginia

$3,800


----------

